# Kennel Cough- Robitussin DM dosage?



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Mindi started a little cough that ends with a gag last night. It seems to be a little more frequent today. I googled around to see what it might be. I found a youtube video of kennel cough and I'm almost positive that is what it is. We visited petsmart almost 2 weeks ago to get some Christmas outfits. She only sat in the cart but I think she must have picked it up there. I found that robitussin dm is used to suppress the cough and it takes 1-3 weeks to go away. I dont really want to wait it out but want to treat her until our vet opens on Monday (if they can treat it, viral vs bacterial). Anyway, my question is have any of you been recommended a dosage by a vet? I see online it is .5-1ml per 2 pounds but I hate to just go off of something I found on google. I have messaged a fb friend that is a vet tech but havent heard back from her yet. Thanks for any help!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

It could also be collapsing tracea. Is your vet open tomorrow? I would definitely take her in. I have never treated with robitussin so have no advice on that. I had a boy who got kennel cough and with time found out he had collapsing tracea. Long story short, I would want proper diagnosis and meds for that diagnosis.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too would go to the vet. I had a Maltese with kennel cough and the vet treated her, and it cleared right up. I would never diagnose or give mine meds unless the vet diagnosed and prescribed the proper medicine.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Please, no, don't diagnose and treat this yourself. If it is kennel cough it may very well run it's course but she does need to be properly diagnosed and might need antibiotics.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Several sites recommend 1/2 tsp of honey 3-4 times a day as a natural remedy. I'll try that for right now. Hopefully my friend that works at my vets office will get back to me tonight about the robitussin DM. (I am taking her to the vet on Monday.)


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I too, wouldn't give Robitussin, I would wait to see the vet.

But if you want to give a bit of relief, I just made some cough syrup for hubby as he had had a cough for ages. 3tbsp lemon juice, 1/4 C raw honey and 2 tbsp coconut oil. He had been using Robitussin for a while with no relief, as soon as he used this he had a great sleep, seems to work both for him and my Son. The girls were totally begging for it, gave them a bit on the end of my finger and they LOVE it. although it can be rather strong in quantity.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> I too, wouldn't give Robitussin, I would wait to see the vet.
> 
> But if you want to give a bit of relief, I just made some cough syrup for hubby as he had had a cough for ages. 3tbsp lemon juice, 1/4 C raw honey and 2 tbsp coconut oil. He had been using Robitussin for a while with no relief, as soon as he used this he had a great sleep, seems to work both for him and my Son. The girls were totally begging for it, gave them a bit on the end of my finger and they LOVE it. although it can be rather strong in quantity.


Thanks! I gave her a 1/2 tsp of honey. She loved it. No coughs in the last hour.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Talked to someone from my vets office. He said he probably wouldnt use the robitussin dm. Said it usually goes away in a few day-3 weeks (like the common cold in humans). Not really anything to do unless there is an infection since it is viral. If it gets worse and she gets an infection he said he I should bring her in for antibiotics.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Unless it isn't kennel cough!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Coconut oil is anti viral and a really great addition to the honey  also the lemon adds the vitamin C for the immune system.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Coconut oil is anti viral and a really great addition to the honey  also the lemon adds the vitamin C for the immune system.


You didnt have problems with loose greasy stools from the coconut oil?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Mindi's mom said:


> You didnt have problems with loose greasy stools from the coconut oil?


As a solution the coconut oil is minimal, you could reduce further if they aren't used to it. I think for the dogs I would up the ratio of honey and down a bit on lemon juice and coconut oil. They wouldn't get more than a tsp of it anyway.

I likely wouldn't give it to a dog that was prone to pancreatitis, and on a very low fat diet.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just looked it up as I don't want to give any dangerous suggestions, it does seem to be even ok for dogs prone to pancreatitis also, as it is highly absorbable. Here is a Dr Becker link to coconut oil and she is recommending a tsp a day per 10lbs of dog. with the dilution of the other ingredients you should be able to give more than one dose of the mixture. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ND8doiVSLDw


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How is Mindi today?


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I would be worried about artificial sweeteners in the cough medicine.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'd get a confirmed diagnosis before administering any meds.. Shouldn't treat cough symptoms without finding out the cause.. Hope she will be ok!


----------

